# Creek chubs for cats.



## Anth (Aug 16, 2004)

What are some ways to rig creek chub's for flat head's and channel cat's?


----------



## PERCHPOOP (Dec 30, 2005)

Use A 2-3 Oz. Slip Sinker With A 2 Ft Leader. About A Sz 4 Circle Hook. Hook Live Chub Or Gill Thru Dorsal. With Rod In A Ground Holder, Push Release Or Free Spool. Row Canoe Or Yak Out To Desired Hole Or Flat And Gently Lower To Bottom. Row Back To Shore, And Tighten Line-sit Back And Be Ready-or Bye-bye Pole.trust Me No The Bye -bye Pole!


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

i use a 1 oz egg sinker then a swivel followed by a 18 inch leader with a 5/0 circle hook. i hook my chubs by putting the hook into its mouth and bringing the hook out through ONE eyeball, the chubs seem to stay really lively for me that way.


----------



## shuvlhed1 (Apr 13, 2004)

3 to 5oz of lead on a sliding 3 way rig. a 6 inch or so leader and a 7/0 hook. I hook them through the eyes. Start the point right behind the eyeball but still in the eyesocket. gently poke around a bit behind the eyeball. When you hit the right spot, the hook will pass right through to the other eyesocket with almost no resistance. Do not puncture their eyeballs.


----------



## Fishinfreak (Oct 12, 2004)

I also use the 3-way with short 6-9 inch leads and kahale hooks.This way the bait can`t get to far from the weight and get away from the fish your seeking.Give a fish an easy target and your catch rate will rise.Good luck


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I would use 1-3 oz slip sinker with a barrel swivel. I use a 12-18" leader with a 4/0-8/0 Gamatsu Big Game hooks. They are like 4x strong or some junk and you will never worry about straightening a hook. I don't like circle hooks personally because I like to make sure the hook is set. When I fish with circles I set the hook and its detrimental. 

Depending on your current situation, floating big chubs, shinners, shad, and suckers can be really productive. Sometimes I use the big cigar floats and adjust my depth often til I locate them.

Jake


----------

